# looking for books on the history of the huguenots



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2005)

Does anyone of you can give me some good advise on some great indept books on the huguenots ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

It depends on how specialized you want to get. I am in the process of building a collection of books all about the Huguenots, including those who left France in the Diaspora and settled around the world. 

You could start with general books such as D'Aubigne's _History of the Reformation_; Wylie's _History of Protestantism_; or Schaff's _History of the Christian Church_ and focus on the history of France.

A short and readable guide to the Huguenots is Janet Gray's _The French Huguenots: Anatomy of Courage_. There is also O.I.A. Roche's _The Days of the Upright, A History of the Huguenots_.

The standard work on Huguenots who came to America is Charles Baird's _History of the Huguenot Emigration to America_. There is also _Pioneers of France in the New World_ by Francis Parkman and _The French Blood in America_ by Lucian J. Fosdick.

Others of interest:

_The French Wars of Religion, 1562-1629_ by Mack Holt

_The Edict of Nantes_, ed. by Richard Goodbar

_The Huguenots of London_ by Robin Gwynn

_The Huguenot Galley-Slave: Autobiography of a French Protestant Condemned to the Galleys for the Sake of His Religion_ by Jean Marteilhe

_Memoirs of James Fontaine_ (my ancestor, a French Huguenot minister)

Huguenot Society of Great Britain & Ireland

National (U.S.) Huguenot Society

Huguenot Society of America

Huguenot Street, New Paltz, New York (the oldest street in America)

Huguenot Memorial Museum, South Africa

Also the artistic works of Jacques le Moyne, the first European to paint pictures in America, are in print.

[Edited on 7-18-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2005)

Thansk Andrew for all these links. But what is a standard work to start with ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

My list starts with ones that I would call "standards" and ends with more "specialized" books.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2005)

Do you know or have you read : William Henry Foote - The Huguenotes ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Do you know or have you read : William Henry Foote - The Huguenotes ?



Yes, I have it. My copy is on loan to the Encylopedia Puritannica Project for possible re-publication in electronic format. Highly recommended!


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2005)

You can order it at reformation heritage books. It's not on their website, but i saw in in their catolog for $31,-. So is this book also a good introduction about the Huguenots ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> You can order it at reformation heritage books. It's not on their website, but i saw in in their catolog for $31,-. So is this book also a good introduction about the Huguenots ?



I didn't realize that RHB had the book. EPP is working with them to republish many other books. 

Yes, it's a very good intro to the Huguenots.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2005)

More suggested Huguenot reading can be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2005)

I meant to include the _History of the Rise of the Huguenots of France_ (2 volumes), 1879, by Henry M. Baird. Highly recommended. The Baird brothers were great 19th century Huguenot historians.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2006)

Huguenot Library, London, England

Huguenot Society of America Library, New York

La BibliothÃ¨que Wallonne, Leiden

Huguenot Historical Society Library, New Paltz, New York

[Edited on 1-7-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

A History of the Huguenots by W. Carlos Martyn (1866)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2006)

_History of the Protestants of France: from the commencement of the Reformation to the present time_ (1851) by Guillaume Félice is available online at http://books.google.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

John G. Lorimer, _An Historical Sketch of the Protestant Church of France from its Origin to the Present Times. With Parallel Notices of the Church of Scotland during the same Period._ (1841)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Huguenot Galley-Slave: Autobiography of a French Protestant Condemned to the Galleys for the Sake of His Religion_ by Jean Marteilhe
> [Edited on 7-18-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]



Found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I meant to include the _History of the Rise of the Huguenots of France_ (2 volumes), 1879, by Henry M. Baird. Highly recommended. The Baird brothers were great 19th century Huguenot historians.




Tentmaker Publications is reprinting this work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The standard work on Huguenots who came to America is Charles Baird's _History of the Huguenot Emigration to America_.
> 
> [Edited on 7-18-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]



Volume 1 is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Originally Posted by VirginiaHuguenot
> 
> I meant to include the History of the Rise of the Huguenots of France (2 volumes), 1879, by Henry M. Baird. Highly recommended. The Baird brothers were great 19th century Huguenot historians.
> 
> Tentmaker Publications is reprinting this work.


 
This is now available at Tentmaker and Reformation Heritage Books.


----------

